# Trip Hazard solutions?



## Impulsebimmer (Oct 22, 2012)

So I have a split level house that has the front stairs come down to a pad and then there is another step from the pad down to the driveway. This final step is dark and often missed by the younger/more excited/more frightened TOT's ending up in a few falls and spilled candy.

I have searched for a creative way to light or otherwise mark the step but haven't found any. (Short of throwing some glow-in-the-dark sticks in front of the step.)

Links or suggestions, please?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

they have bones that light up at Walgreens. Try that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a similar set up, only with just two steps that could pose a hazard on the way to and from the front door. We did try glow sticks one year, and some enterprising ToT picked them up thinking someone had just dropped them.

We have a graveyard display, so we've used lighted skulls and lanterns to help illuminate the steps. We also routinely place a gargoyle garden statue next to the step most apt to cause a problem, so it acts as a visual marker. Glow tape (like that which is used in theaters to mark prop locations on a stage) might be a good option for you.

We do leave our front porch light on so people approaching the door can't see me lurking inside a darkened house It has the added benefit of lighting the step closest to the door.


----------



## Impulsebimmer (Oct 22, 2012)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> they have bones that light up at Walgreens. Try that.


That would work out well as I have a graveyard set up in the front yard... However; I do not have a lot faith in the local teenage/early twenties population and worry that the props would 'walk' away during the evening...



RoxyBlue said:


> We have a similar set up, only with just two steps that could pose a hazard on the way to and from the front door. We did try glow sticks one year, and some enterprising ToT picked them up thinking someone had just dropped them.
> 
> We have a graveyard display, so we've used lighted skulls and lanterns to help illuminate the steps. We also routinely place a gargoyle garden statue next to the step most apt to cause a problem, so it acts as a visual marker. Glow tape (like that which is used in theaters to mark prop locations on a stage) might be a good option for you.
> 
> We do leave our front porch light on so people approaching the door can't see me lurking inside a darkened house It has the added benefit of lighting the step closest to the door.


LOL; sounds just like my house... I have a blue light over the front porch and two orange lights over the driveway, but due to the landscaping this one step is hidden in shadows. I like the glow tape (engineer tape, as we called it in the military) but I live north of Seattle... It rains. Constantly. Would the tape hold when it gets wet?

Maybe using a lighted prop of larger size (not easily carried off) to mark the step will be the best option.

Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glow tape is durable, but rain will not be its friend - excessive moisture will cause it to peel up.

Another option is to use a small LED flashlight. We use these flashlights (bought whenever we can get a pack on sale) to highlight individual props in our yard. They can be mounted in blocks of wood painted black and set a few feet back from the items you want to light up (in this case, the step). They have the advantage of being very portable and relatively inconspicuous. A single flashlight should give you sufficient light for safety without being overpowering.


----------



## Impulsebimmer (Oct 22, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Glow tape is durable, but rain will not be its friend - excessive moisture will cause it to peel up.
> 
> Another option is to use a small LED flashlight. We use these flashlights (bought whenever we can get a pack on sale) to highlight individual props in our yard. They can be mounted in blocks of wood painted black and set a few feet back from the items you want to light up (in this case, the step). They have the advantage of being very portable and relatively inconspicuous. A single flashlight should give you sufficient light for safety without being overpowering.


That would work! Thank you.


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

Might work...glow sticks opened and poured on stairs.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Glow tape covered with clear packing tape to make it more durable with bad weather, you might also look at reflective tape. It works great if there is any light in the area.
Another alternative is glow in the dark paint and paint a message, beyond that, a two sided stop sign at each step to help warn the walkers. The red octagon with the message "Watch Your Step" on both sides placed at each step, or maybe some adhesive backed LEDs put on the kick-board of each step so that they will look like pairs of eyes. They will definitely stick out (visually) and will also help illuminate the step. 
.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use home made pvc/glue stick candles like these. I make them so that they are 120 volt and have to be pulgged in. I sit at least one on all my steps. They add enough light to show the way and fit the decor. Since they plug in they are hard to snatch up. Cheap and easy to make too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use two things: I buy the BIG glowsticks and Scotch tape them underneath the rim of each step, as well as underneath the handrail. They put out a surprisingly bright light. I also use battery operated candles on the other edge (not by the handrail) of the step. While the candles are an investment, at least I can reuse them from year to year. Though if you time it right, you can buy them cheaply (I got mine for 75 cents each at an after Xmas sale.. I've used them for 8 years). 

Dollar store domed, press-to-light night/closet lights are also good...I've used those too. 

That glowstick goo on the stairs idea will just make them slippery & get glow goo all over the place: shoes, the floor...not a good idea.


----------

